# Global warming Shmobal warming!!!! ARGH!



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, I've had it! We've had one of the coldest months on record here! Its been -20C or colder for over a MONTH!!!! Our gas bill is nearly triple what it was last December and my feet are so cold I could make ice in a hot tub! Today its a blistering -22C (-7.6F) with windchill making it feel like -32C (-25.6F). I'm used to cold weather in the winter but we usually get a cold snap for a while then it warms up a bit. There was a ONE DAY warm up where it got to -10C (14F) and we were all happy and excited. Then that night it cratered and its been colder since! BAH! I'm REALLY not a  happy girl. Can you tell? LOL. 

Who else is having weird unseasonable weather this winter?

*(*Note: This is NOT a thread about whether or not we believe in Global Warming, we tried that once and it was ugly. If you post about that your post will likely disappear, sorry!)*


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2009)

We're not having it too bad here, just a lot of ups and downs, but we've had some tough winters in the past, and my husband and I both had to be out in it. 
I sure feel for you, Alix! Don't you get sick and tired of having to put on all those clothes?! You have to plan 20 minutes ahead just to go to the bathroom!

If you kind find some PolarTek socks, they will keep your feet warm!


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

This has been the year of ice for us. We had a huge ice storm a few weeks back that left some people without power for weeks. Monday morning Both my wife and I almost got into accidents before we even got off the driveway because everything was iced over. Today I am working from home because we are having sleet, freezing rain and ice ice ice. I am thinking of selling my tires and putting sled rails on my car instead.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll look for those Constance thanks. 

You know, I think what irritates me most is that you have to dress for -ajillion to be outside driving etc, and when I get to work the heat is cranked up and it feels like the tropics there! Seriously, the kids wear shorts. I wear layers, but even then its stinking hot in there. You leave work and breathe that cold air and for a brief moment it feels good, then the second breath nearly freezes your lungs!


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

Yike GB thats nasty! We had a city councillor once who suggested we ice over all our roads and have everyone skate to work. Needless to say he was laughed at A LOT! It sounds like that might be what works for you right now though.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

I hear you , Alix !  Everything is one sheet of ice here too, more icy rain coming down. 
Driveway is ice and I don't think the UPS is going to show up today when he sees my driveway.


----------



## miniman (Jan 7, 2009)

It is cold for us here as well. Not like Alix, we are only going down to about -5C. The pre school is held in a big community hall, though and it takes for ever to heat up. I pu the heating on at 6am and the hall was 14C when we got in and inched its way up to 16C by 12. Brrrrrrrrrrrr. 
We have had the heating on at home more these last two weeks than just about the whole of last January.


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

Just remember in a system as complex as our biosphere you can't take a local snap shot and make it apply to the entire system.

If I wanted to do that I could take two snap shots, both in north east Ohio, one when I was a child and we had 2~3 feet of snow on Thanksgiving that didn't go away till about March, and another picture of, decades later, me riding my motorcycle at 1 am the day after Thanksgiving in a jacket.

It seems to be the year for ice and freezing rain in NE Ohio too. I keep in mind how, if it were colder the freezing rain would be snow and no one would think anything of it. But thats a snap shot ....

I can take cold, and I can take wet, but I can't take cold and wet. Humid cold just makes things miserable. I've worked outside in sub zero that hasn't bothered me as bad as when the atmospheric moisture was in a meta state.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2009)

We have had a few cold days, but not too cold.  A few nights it got down into the 20s (I think two days in the teens), but over all it has been unseasonably warm.  Many nights in the last few weeks the low has been as high as 58 degrees F.  We have left the windows open and had the fan running many days and even some nights.  It has been good for our electric bill, but I wouldn't mind a couple days of snow.  It is a little cooler today than the last few days.  It is almost 1:30 p.m. and it is 54 degrees F.  Very, very windy today.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2009)

From what i hear this morning, next week Alix is going to be sharing her "warmth"!!!!

KEEP IT! 
We've had a few easy days in the 20's, but of course that always just brings snow. 
It's 9 today. Wow. 9. 

It's supposed to be 20 below here by Wed, but only for a day or 3 I think....
I just keep trying to think positive.... days are getting longer..... March is seed starting and only 2 months away..... It's been 80 in March recently, I got a sunburn once.....

Ok it's not working, I'm gonna go turn up the furnace and bake that meatloaf......


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been sitting outside on my front porch barefoot and in shorts for the last couple of hours. It's lovely here but it was a little chilly last night - 40s. Still, I don't think it's global warming - it's just Texas!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2009)

Scratch that. I'll leave the heat down and take a ride down I35 to visit Terry!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish we would just get some snow here.  The only thing we have been getting the past few years are those annoying ice or 2 inch snow storms during rush hour just to make your commute more difficult, that melt away the next day.  I dont mind the cold as long as there is a foot of snow on the ground.  Cold without snow??? ID rather have 75F no humidity.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> Scratch that. I'll leave the heat down and take a ride down I35 to visit Terry!!!


Well, there you go. Come on down! The weather here makes it worth battling scorpions, rattle snakes, tarantulas and all the other creepy crawlies we contend with.

BTW, I live downtown and I can see I35 from my deck!


----------



## JoeV (Jan 7, 2009)

Alix said:


> (*Note: This is NOT a thread about whether or not we believe in Global Warming, we tried that once and it was ugly. If you post about that your post will likely disappear, sorry!)



Boo hoo. You just took away my joy. I have an opinion about that if anyone wants to listen to my rant. PM me and pull up a chair. Does this mean I can finally put my summer wardrobe away? Iwas so counting on warm Mediterranean breezes along the shore of Lake Erie.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL Joe...I'm ready to hear it...send that PM my way. 

Seriously though folks, this is NOT a thread about climate change. The title is tongue in cheek. I just didn't want to post something like, "Alix's Big Whine About Being Cold!" Which is of course what I really SHOULD have named this thread!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmmmm me likey that title! LOL. But man what about those nut jobs on the news doing their winter 'dips' into Lake Michigan or Erie or the Atlantic??? Geeeezzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Toots (Jan 8, 2009)

What I don't understand are the nuts who walk around in shorts when it is cold out.  For example, leaving my office building 2 days before Christmas, I saw a guy in SHORTS, sandals and a fleece jacket.  The kicker was he had on a hat - like that will help him stay warm.  It was probably 35 degrees out.  
And no, he was not a homeless person (just not very intelligent!)


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

Toots said:


> What I don't understand are the nuts who walk around in shorts when it is cold out.  For example, leaving my office building 2 days before Christmas, I saw a guy in SHORTS, sandals and a fleece jacket.  The kicker was he had on a hat - like that will help him stay warm.  It was probably 35 degrees out.
> And no, he was not a homeless person (just not very intelligent!)


It has nothing to do with intelligence. Different people feel temps differently. When I was in college in NH I never wore socks and often wore shorts. There is a picture of a few friends and me standing next to a snow drift that was 15 feet over our heads. We are all in sandals and shorts with short sleeve shirts. We were not doing it to be funny. We were all from Northers states and very used to the cold. We had dressed like that for years and were used to it. We did not feel cold dressed like that in very cold weather. The kicker is, once you start to dress warmer your body adapts and you can not longer dress like it was summer. Once I started putting on socks I HAD to wear socks.

And yes a hat will help him stay warm. Haven't you ever heard that the majority of heat loss comes from your head?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I believe shmobol warming is the correct technical term

It is frrrrrreeeeeezzzzzzing, here too!


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey GB, scientists have just recently debunked the hat thing. They say whatever part of you is UNCOVERED loses heat the fastest. It just so happens most people don't wear hats thus...their heads. We were the nutty Canadians in Florida one year. Swimming in the pool while the locals wore sweaters. LOL.

No sign of warming yet. I've been told this weekend we will get above freezing. Yeah right! They told me that for the beginning of this week too. That was the day that the bottom hinge on my front door made a huge CRACK as we opened it because of the ice built up on it. (On the INSIDE)

You guys are so sweet to let me whine about this. Thanks. 

Anyone else with unseasonable weather this year? Hot or cold?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

> Who else is having weird unseasonable weather this winter?


 
We haven't seen a decent snowfall in over four years; last year we had an accumulated total of LESS THAN AN INCH, and we haven't seen a blizzard (over tewnty inches)  since 1996............ December's average temp. was in the high forties, with a low of 16 and a high of 61.........


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2009)

LT, I thought you guys got a huge dump of snow this winter? Not your area?


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

Alix said:


> We were the nutty Canadians in Florida one year. Swimming in the pool while the locals wore sweaters. LOL.


LOL that was us too. Every single local would stop and ask us if we were crazy. We thought they were insane wearing for wearing sweaters while it was in the 70's.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

no Alix- The Pocono's get hit hard every winter, but that's a much higher elevation........ all we've had so far this year is rain, and some freezing rain.  My Dad bought me a snow-blower for christmas ten years ago; I've used it a total of three times.....


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmmmmm me likey that title! LOL. But man what about those nut jobs on the news doing their winter 'dips' into Lake Michigan or Erie or the Atlantic??? Geeeezzzzzzzzz!!


 
You mean our Polar Bear club? Yes, they are nut jobs but I believe that they have been turning those events into fundraising for charity. The last one was pretty funny, most people didn't go in beyond their knees, it was really cold.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

GB said:


> LOL that was us too. Every single local would stop and ask us if we were crazy. We thought they were insane wearing for wearing sweaters while it was in the 70's.


 
Me too!!! I remember being by the pool in S. Fla when during one December when it was in the 50s. We sat in our coats and wanted to at least get some color on our faces.


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

My brother and I were in FL during a cold spell for them. We were determined to come home with a tan though. We were sitting by the pool tanning with our socks on.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2009)

GB, we figured they were nuts too. One guy walked past us saying, "Dude, we're gonna get serious frostbite" My jaw fell open. I was in capris and a sleeveless shirt at the time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2009)

OK - this is how little is snows here.  

I was talking to a delivery guy this morning...weather came up.  He said it's cold, but, at least it's not raining.  It's probably going to snow tonight.  I said, really?  Are we expecting any precipitation?  He said "no" but if it get's down in the 20's it will probably snow.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> OK - this is how little is snows here.
> 
> I was talking to a delivery guy this morning...weather came up.  He said it's cold, but, at least it's not raining.  It's probably going to snow tonight.  I said, really?  Are we expecting any precipitation?  He said "no" but if it get's down in the 20's it will probably snow.




He must be delivering some good stuff!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have forbidden our family in Florida from ever complaining about how cold it is and how they are freezing.  In fact, they are NEVER freezing.  I was there for Christmas in 2007.  We were deep frying a turkey by the pool in shorts on Christmas day.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is how I get through winter

Dec 21 - The start of winter - the shortest amount of daylight all year. To help with this I think that the days are getting longer. "it's comming"

February- Typically the coldest month - Pitchers and catchers report about Feb 14.- "It's getting closer"

Late February - Early march - Spring training - " They are gonna come north soom."

March - St Pattie's day

April - Easter and it's here.

Am I a baseball fan - no, but they play baseball in good weather.

I do like sinshine and I am glad to see the days get longer.

So, in retrospect, I am psyching myself out, but, it helps.

I read a long time ago about getting an inexpensive synthetic comforter and folding it inb half and putting a zipper in it on the long side. Put it on the couch, unzip, get in, zip up - Instant snuggly.

Here is wishing you all warm days sooner rather than ater.

AC


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2009)

Was my post removed? I though I posted here yesterday?


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

Charlie, it looks like some posts were removed that discussed global warming since that is not the topic of this thread (even though it is in the title).


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Was my post removed? I though I posted here yesterday?


 
All posts about global warming were removed.  If you have any questions please feel free to PM any Admin.  Thanks, CharlieD.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2009)

With all due resspect, why call the thread what it's called. We have a thread about wether already just poat there how cold it is. Really ....


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2009)

Charlie, if you read my first post I specifically stated what the thread was about. So...your post went with the others. Ya gotta read the intro post. Sorry my friend.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> You mean our Polar Bear club? Yes, they are nut jobs but I believe that they have been turning those events into fundraising for charity. The last one was pretty funny, most people didn't go in beyond their knees, it was really cold.



Hey, and that was from a guy that never ever wears socks, no matter how cold it is and how deep the snow is. My therapist thinks it is because I have no feeling around my feet... but that tingling says otherwise LOL.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 8, 2009)

ahhhhh  guys......those that love the winter/snow/cold/etc......can have all mine!
the older I get, the more I dislike (HATE) the winter
Aging is not for sissies!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2009)

Alix, dear, I still do not agree. The moment you mention the word, sorry 2 words, "global warming", no warnings, or notes can stop people from posting. I gurantee, that there are people, who simply post from reading the name of the post, without ever reading the post it self. No sweet hart, since you are administrator, please, (note how unlike me it is to be so polite), yes, please, go change the name of the thread ot get rid of the whole thing all together. (not that I except you to do it, but I had to say it).


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 8, 2009)

Alix said:


> OK, I've had it! We've had one of the coldest months on record here! Its been -20C or colder for over a MONTH!!!! Our gas bill is nearly triple what it was last December and my feet are so cold I could make ice in a hot tub! Today its a blistering -22C (-7.6F) with windchill making it feel like -32C (-25.6F). I'm used to cold weather in the winter but we usually get a cold snap for a while then it warms up a bit. There was a ONE DAY warm up where it got to -10C (14F) and we were all happy and excited. Then that night it cratered and its been colder since! BAH! I'm REALLY not a happy girl. Can you tell? LOL.
> 
> Who else is having weird unseasonable weather this winter?
> 
> *(*Note: This is NOT a thread about whether or not we believe in Global Warming, we tried that once and it was ugly. If you post about that your post will likely disappear, sorry!)*


 
_*Come on Down, Get ready for a BIG HUG, Barbara can give Ken a Hug and we will thaw you guys out SIS . *_


----------



## Erinny (Jan 8, 2009)

It isn't as cold as it used to be.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 8, 2009)

We're getting a lot of up's and down's lately.  It seems to cycle through every 4 to 5 days, timed with the storm systems as they move through.  We will get a warming trend where every day the daytime high temps increase 5 - 10 degrees F.  The day it peaks, right before the cold front comes through, we'll have strong winds out of the south, and daytime high temps approaching 80.  Then the cold front comes in, the temp's drop down into the lower 30's (F) or upper 20's (F) for daytime highs, not counting the wind chill.  Repeat.  Again.  _Ad infinium, ad nauseum._


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Alix, dear, I still do not agree. The moment you mention the word, sorry 2 words, "global warming", no warnings, or notes can stop people from posting. I gurantee, that there are people, who simply post from reading the name of the post, without ever reading the post it self. No sweet hart, since you are administrator, please, (note how unlike me it is to be so polite), yes, please, go change the name of the thread ot get rid of the whole thing all together. (not that I except you to do it, but I had to say it).


The "Shmobal warming!!!!" portion of the title points out the fact that it is not a serious global warming thread. And no one should _ever_ post without reading the first post, _at the very least_. As you pointed out before, there is a thread for us to post what our weather is like each day, but Alix wasn't announcing her weather so much as her weariness of weeks of freezing weather. I thought it was a cute post, but if I didn't I would just leave it alone and read another. 

Barbara


----------



## JoeV (Jan 8, 2009)

We have been misled into temptation. You can rationalize it all you want, but it's a classic bait & switch. Can't blame us for doing what comes naturally. Do you mods always stick together? Are you all related?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love Joe's sense of humor.

We demand reparations consisting of at least one dozen cookies each or we will hijack the thread and hold it hostage!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

JoeV said:


> We have been misled into temptation. You can rationalize it all you want, but it's a classic bait & switch. Can't blame us for doing what comes naturally. Do you mods always stick together? Are you all related?


Alix is my little sis, didn't you know that?  (Okay, just in heart and spirit, but I love her just the same!).

It wasn't bait and switch--Alix was merely testing our reading abilities!  

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 9, 2009)

MMMM cookies.....Maverick, I think you are on to something. Baking cookies warms the kitchen and the cockles of one's heart. You can share and spread the love....

I know, "bake cookies not hijack threads." lol


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 9, 2009)

we post without taking time to study prior posts- we decide without taking time to study the evidence  ("if I hadn't believed it, I wouldn't have seen it")..............that's all I have to offer to this argument, other than I fully expect, deservedly so, for this post to disappear ! (Where's my cookies???)


----------



## JoeV (Jan 9, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> Alix is my little sis, didn't you know that?  (Okay, just in heart and spirit, but I love her just the same!).
> 
> It wasn't bait and switch--Alix was merely testing our reading abilities!
> 
> Barbara



So what you're saying is that Alix is a tease? I guess everyone needs to be something, I'm a smart ^#%. 

I'll take chocolate chunk cookies for my reparation.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 9, 2009)

This is not a thread about Global warming but that is part of the title.

Funny how no one brings up global warming during the summer when droughts and record temp. are happening. 

Carry on.


----------



## cara (Jan 9, 2009)

it's the coldest winter in G for about ages... we had the coldest Jan-Temperature ever four nights ago... but I like it ;o)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am just glad I don't have Alix's temps right now. This year has actually been mild so far, just a few freeze your... uhum... off days! A big hot tub would make it so much better to deal with!!
Hey, didn't we have a hot tub installed around here somewhere??


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, consider this a test. Were you mislead by the title? Did you read the first post?  
Anyone who complained about the title of this thread better not complain when we change YOUR thread titles. Sheesh. 

Seriously though, I'm not going to bother changing the thread title, I'm going to just close this thread. I got the message loud and clear.


----------

